# weeping eyes and sneezing, what is it?



## sofi (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi there, 
My female cat has had weeping, puffy eyes for two days and she is sneezing every once in a while. Is it possible for them to get allergies or a cold or flu? someone has been puking as well, not sure which one of the cats, but just today, I am pretty sure it is her as the male doesnt puke that much.

Is this something that I should get the vet to look at or give it until monday? 

Thanks.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yes, I can be any of the things you mentioned. As long as she's eating and acting normal then you can just keep and eye on her and see if it passes. But if she stops eating, appears to have a fever or becomes lethargic then a vet visit is in order.


----------



## sofi (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks! I did call the vet this morning and they said it can take up to 3 weeks to run its course. But, if she stopped eating to bring her in.

Now my male cat is vomiting... He vomited about 7 times yesterday and it is not just clear and a little foamy. His poop is also clear and liquid. He did not eat yesterday, but he is still drinking. I gave him a little pepto this morning just to try and settle the stomach. The vet said if he stops drinking, or if he is still doing it on monday to definatly bring him in... Geez, when it rains, it pours!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

sofi said:


> thanks! I did call the vet this morning and they said it can take up to 3 weeks to run its course. But, if she stopped eating to bring her in.
> 
> Now my male cat is vomiting... He vomited about 7 times yesterday and it is not just clear and a little foamy. His poop is also clear and liquid. He did not eat yesterday, but he is still drinking. I gave him a little pepto this morning just to try and settle the stomach. The vet said if he stops drinking, or if he is still doing it on monday to definatly bring him in... Geez, when it rains, it pours!


Do NOT give him pepto. It has salicylates in it which can be lethal for cats. If he has liquidy diarrhea and is vomiting, that's more serious. Vomiting and diarrhea can easily cause dehydration, make sure he continues to drink and periodically check the scruff of his neck to see if he seems dehydrated.

Confused by your posts though, you said you thought your female was vomiting as your male cat doesn't vomit much, but then 12 hours later you posted that your male cat vomited 7 times yesterday.... :? 

Do you really know who is vomiting??


----------



## sofi (Apr 4, 2006)

ok, no more pepto...wierd, the vet said it would be ok to feed him up to 1/2 teaspoon... I just gave him 1/8th. I will check him again tonight... vet also said to give him a little broth to get fluid into him and see if he can hold it down.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

*QU*

You can give him immodium - same doseage. it doesn't have the aspirin in it. I think some of the vets are not aware that the formula for keopectate has been changed and now contains aspirin, so maybe at some point pepto was changed too. Nonetheless, don't give it to him!! 

But if you want to try a more natural approach, i had an awful time with 3 kittens and watery diarrhea and was VERY pleased with the QUICK results i got from slippery elm. It worked way better then the immodium and I didn't have to worry about it turning around and binding them up either.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I also tried boiled chicken and white rice. My problem was my little ones wasn't eating either, so I had to blend it and syringe feed, but if your guy will eat that on his own, you may want to try it too.


----------



## sofi (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks, I will have to try that... the vet said not to give him food until tomorrow, then just little amounts.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

It's kind of scary that so many vets don't seem to know this yet but Pepto DID change their formula a couple of years ago and it is now toxic for cats. So nooo Pepto!
I second the slippery elm. I've had great results with it too!


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

my dog had a reaction to a med the vet gave and i didnt know but she told me kaopectate and pepto are now both bad for pets she told me what to get for my dog but i dont know if it is safe for cats.


----------



## sofi (Apr 4, 2006)

So not for the dog either?


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

thats what my vet said that they were bad for dogs to. she told me to use pepcid ac for the dog but i dont know the the amount. i always ask the vets on that kinda stuff.


----------

